# Locus closed reed with artwork



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

This is a locus wood closed reed distress call, The art work is done by a buddy of mine here in central Utah, $30.00 to your door. Thanks


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Put it in with the other one SOLD!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

sweeeeeeeeet looking call

what type of locust wood is that,honey?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Another good snag Ed! Nice work CMGC!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

2 minutes and WHOOSH!!!!! Another good grab, Ed!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

ED aint you got some calls you need to be making???????


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

yes , I do but thats tomorrow right now I am having fun buying, lol
Really I am looking out for Mike's best interest really, I promise.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> sweeeeeeeeet looking call
> 
> what type of locust wood is that,honey?


 Yes it is, Thanks guys.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice call. I must have been sound asleep, as I missed this one by a while.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Cool looking call ! Stop it Ed....LOL


----------

